# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Helderziend ???

## darknespower01

hi guys how are you doing 
oke ik had een vraag eigenlijk al jaren but who cares anyway
weetje heel vaak waneer is slaap zie ik hele rara dromen fisoenen of zo iets dingen die in de toekomst gebeuren en dat ze allemaal waar komen vindt ik nog wreder het maakt me helemaal gek weet iemand in gods naam wat de nut hiervan is is het een gave of zo kan ik er mensen mee helpen of zo what te hel si it :EEK!:

----------


## Nikky278

Het zou inderdaad kunnen dat je voorspellende dromen hebt. Wat je hiermee doet, is aan jou. Je kunt ze negeren, maar dan blijven ze komen. Je kunt je ervoor afsluiten, dan gaan ze op den duur weer weg. Of je kunt je gave accepteren en eventueel mensen helpen... Ik geloof zelf dat iedereen een gave heeft, de een wat krachtiger dan de ander, maar niet iedereen staat er voor open of is in staat er iets mee te doen.

Jij bent de enige die kan beslissen wat je hier mee wil, dus daar zou ik heel goed over na gaan denken...

Xx

----------


## darknespower01

hi bedankt ik zal proberen zoveel mogelijk mensen te kunnen helpen wow eindelijk een reden om te gaan leven

----------


## Nikky278

Hoop dat je je gave aan kunt sterken en er inderdaad anderen mee kunt gaan helpen  :Smile: 
Ik wens je hier heel veel succes mee.

Xx

----------


## Enna

Hoi Darknesspower,
Mag ik vragen waarom je er zo gespannen over bent? Ik heb het ook maar ervaar het niet als iets engs. Soms is het wel vervelend als het een negatieve voorspellende droom is, of wanneer je niet weet of een nare droom voorspellend of niet gaat zijn. Het verschil is vantevoren soms moeilijk te zien.
Maar verder zit ik er niet mee, de dromen zijn er net zo goed over hele postieve dingen. Misschien lokt je angst ervoor juist meer van de negatieve dromen uit. Dromen doe je toch, als je stress hebt en angst droom je eerder in diezelfde nare sfeer dan wanneer je ontspannen bent, en gerust op wat gaat komen.
Voorspellende dromen kunnen er over 'alles' zijn, postief en negatief, tijd is gewoon heel relatief, vroeger nu en later is eigenlijk hetzelfde. Je vangt flarden op van allemaal.
Dat sommige mensen (veel mensen) ook dromen over later hebben is daarom eigenlijk logischer dan wanneer dat niet zo zou zijn. De een heeft het alleen wat intenser dan de ander.

Toekomst staat trouwens ook niet vast heb ik gemerkt, het is te veranderen. Dus als je echt bang bent voor een toekomstbeeld, kan je proberen bewust te kijken naar wat hetgeen zou kunnen zijn dat het een postieve andere kant op buigt. Sommige dingen gebeuren ook gewoon en kunnen niet veranderd worden, als iemand terminaal ziek is bijvoorbeeld (ik noem maar een extreem dat angst zou geven) kan je dat feit niet veranderen. Maar de manier waarop het loopt kan je zeker beïnvloeden, door steun te bieden ed.

Je vangt simpelweg flarden op uit vroeger, nu en later. Welke soort, naar of niet naar hangt 'vaak' (een enkele keer ook niet) af van in welke sfeer je jezelf zet door de dagen heen.

Groetjes,
Enna.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Enna,

Uit je bovenstaande post heb ik begrepen dat jij ook voorspellende dromen hebt (heb ik zelf trouwens niet hoor) hoe ga jij hiermee om? Probeer je echt in aktie te komen of laat je alles over je heen komen en laat je het rusten?
Is misschien wel nuttige informatie voor de mensen die ook helderziend zijn.

groetjes,

----------


## Enna

Hoi Sylvia,
Ja, soms wel maar ik doe er verder niets mee. Vaak komt het niet bar gedetailleerd en geeft het eerder een vermoeden dan een 'weten'. Het is vaak heel persoonlijk van aard, over m`n eigen leven. 

Een voorbeeld is dat ik een keer plots ergens naartoe ging, zonder er ooit eerder geweest te zijn, en omdat een vriend me daar bij wijze van verassing had uitgenodigd. Toch wist ik door een droom dat ik per toeval nog 3 andere mensen tegen zou komen, en dat gebeurde ook. Ze hadden verder niets met die verassing te maken en ook niet met elkaar.
De reden van dat weten was in dit geval denk ik een soort voorbereiding, omdat er bij eentje een nogal emotioneel zware lading bijzat voor me. Die persoon weer zien was heel bijzonder voor me, en vol spanning. Omdat ik het door de droom al 'vermoedde', kon ik in de trein naar die verassing toe bedenken dat ik niet bang hoefte te zijn áls het inderdaad gebeurde. Ik had die persoon al heel erg lang niet meer gezien, of van hem gehoord, 'vermoeden' dat ik hem tegen zou komen deed ik nooit verder.
Voor mij geld zoiets echt als een voorspellende droom, een helpende droom.

Een ander voorbeeld is dat ik droomde dat er iets zou gebeuren met iemand die ik ken, waar ik érg van schrok en erg bang voor was. Ik 'vermoedde' dat het zo`n droom was, en dus 'echt', dus dat was wel moeilijk. Ik kon er alleen niets aan veranderen verder, ook niet door de droom. Het hing af van keuzes die ze zou maken, ik kon er wat over zeggen maar verder niets.
Het gebeurde ook, en is 'uiteindelijk' ook weer goedgekomen hoor. Op het moment dát het gebeurde kon ik er beter mee omgaan, omdat het geen plotselinge schok meer was. Ik had een langere tijd gehad om met het idee bezig te zijn.

Voor mij zijn zulke dromen er niet echt omdat er iets veranderd moet worden, in mijn ogen (voor mij dan) 'meestal' als voorbereiding ergens op. Of misschien is dat op zichzelf al iets dat de zaken veranderd. Als ik ergens beter kan reageren omdat het niet nieuw meer is, helpt dat vaak ook wel een beetje. Ik ben nogal emotioneel en soms overdadig daarin, ik kan echt m`n balans verliezen. Veel mensen denk ik. Ik weet zeker dat als ik in de 2 gevallen die ik hierboven beschreef niet 'al een vermoeden' door een droom had gehad waar ik m`n gedachten over had kunnen laten gaan, had ik minder goed/rustig/positief gereageerd. Nu was het gewoon wel goed zoals het was.

Ik geloof ook dat iedereen deze dromen heeft, alleen niet iedereen begrijpt de symboliek van dromen. Ik vond die symboliek vroeger, vanaf dat ik klein was al interessant en heb er veel naar gekeken en over gedacht. Dat helpt wel.
En niet iedereen herinnerd zich zijn/haar dromen, er zijn er meerdere per nacht. Wanneer je die allemaal onthoud tot in detail, zal je op een gegeven moment vanzelf merken dat dat voorspellende deel er gewoon in zit soms. Ik ben er bijna zeker van dat dat bij iedereen die echt kijkt, gebeurd  :Smile: .

:P Nu vinden sommige mensen me hier vast 'zo`n raar figuur'!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Enna,

Nou ik vind je echt geen raar figuur hoor :Wink: 
Ik vind t trouwens best interessant, ik kan het me idd net zoals je zegt niet vaak meer herinneren wat ik droom...
En voor zo'n emotioneel persoon als jij is het wel handig als je een soort van 'voorbereiding' krijgt.

xxx

----------


## John_Swain

Helderziend,
tjah ik geloof hier niet zo in. Maar ja als je zegt dat je dromen telkens uitkomen moet je hier toch iets mee gaan doen. Als je denkt mensen hiermee te kunnen helpen moet je dat doen. Echter moet je wel altijd uitkijken met je uitspraken. Tis natuurlijk niet leuk als iemand in je droom een hart aanval krijgt je dit vervolgens aan iedereen gaat vertellen.
Het idee zelf vind ik best wel eng. Ik zal het niet willen hebben maar zoals al eerder is gezegt. Het is iets wat je gewoon even moet accepteren. En het is aan jou wat je ermee doet.

zie overigens dat deze topic nogal aan de oude kant is....

----------


## Luuss0404

John swain... ondanks aan de 'oude' kant toch wel interressant  :Wink: 

Ikzelf heb wel heel vaak deja-vu momenten of dat ik precies weet wat iemand zometeen gaat zeggen, misschien zijn het ook wel voorspellende dromen geweest die ik niet onthouden heb, dat lijkt me erg boeiend. Ik heb laatst wel veel over dromen opgezocht betreft soorten dromen, het sturen van dromen en de symboliek van dromen en het is allemaal hoe je het zelf wil ervaren, zelf ervaart en interpreteert. Meestal zijn de dromen die mensen wel onthouden van het enge soort...

@darknesspower, lukt het met goed doen?

@ Enna, scheelt wel als je dan zo'n vooruitziende droom hebt  :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

Luuss , 

toevallig ben ik hier op verzeild geraakt ,schrijf je dromen op met data en na een tijdje nog eens herlezen . DROOMBOEKJE 

In het verleden ook zulke momenten ervaren ,maar niet beginnen zweven ,ik leg de kaarten en ik heb al uitspraken gedaan in de toekomst  :Cool: (en uitgekomen )( ik kan het zelf niet verklaren )  :Confused: maar ben er wel voorzichtig mede ;maar wanneer je er meer tijd en aandacht aan schenkt ontwikkelt je ook je intuitie en gevoelens . :Smile: Celest

----------


## Luuss0404

Celest,

Ja klopt, voor zover ik mijn dromen weet probeer ik ze ook op te schrijven, en ik was benieuwd waarom ik een bepaalde droom steeds bleef krijgen en zocht het op en toen las ik ook dat er manieren zijn om je dromen te onthouden of ze zelf te sturen. 
Wel leuk dat als je er aandacht aan schenkt je zover kan komen dat je dmv dromen en kaart leggen toch iemands toekomst kon voorspellen!  :Big Grin:  En intuitie en gevoelens zijn altijd heel belangrijk  :Wink: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Lara '52

Luuss ; 

Door mijn dromen heb ik geen kaart leren leggen absoluut niet :Confused: heb ik mij misschien niet goed genoeg uitgedrukt ? 

De kaarten heb ik een 9 tal jaar geleden beginnen leggen eerst voor mezelf :door mijn verleden heb ik op persoonlijk vlak (emotioneel)veel mee gemaakt: en daardoor veel bij mijn en andere hun gevoelens moeten stilstaan en daardoor is er een ontwikkeling gekomen van intuitie en aanvoelen en voorgevoelens van situatie's die dan naderhand wel klopte ,en dan ben ik mij er meer gaan in verdiepen ;vele boeken gelezen over intuitie en persoonlijke ontwikkeling ;dat is wel een hele boterham hoor  :Confused:  

Je mag ook tegen je eigen gevoelens niet in gaan en luisteren naar je innerlijke stem(intuitie) dat heb ik geleerd door de jaren en POSITIEF denken dat bevorderd ook in goede zin je ontwikkeling (op persoonlijk vlak )en voor de medemens ;hoe slecht elke situatie ook is ,er is altijd een positieve kant aan  :Wink: daar moet je naar kijken ;wanneer je negatief denkt trekt je ook het negatieve aan  :Mad:  

De kaarten leg ik nu alleen voor de vrienden en familie ,daar het ook wat aan energie vraagt en uitspraken over toekomst ben ik wel voorzichtig mede  :Frown: maar vele kloppen wel ,ik kan het zelf niet verklaren maar het klopt meestal  :EEK!: 

een kaartlegster is geen toekomst voorspeller  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): maar een lezing van van kaarten geeft je een inzicht over de persoon en voor de situatie vd 
persoon en de mogelijkheden waar hij zich in bevindt . 


Mijn grootmoeder was een zigeunerin misschien heb ik daar iets van ge-erfd 
zij was niet paranormaal ontwikkeld ,wel zeer diep gelovig dat is bij mij niet,maar mijn gezegde is eender welk geloof dat een mens heeft als je voor ieder mens goed doet dan ben je gelovig  :Embarrassment:  

oeffff..... GROETJES CELEST  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Haha Celest,

Bedankt voor je uitleg, maar ik weet wat kaartje leggen is en dat dat niet bij dromen hoort hoor  :Wink:  
Er zijn verschillende varianten van kaartleggen en verschillende betekenissen soms ook tussen kaartspellen met dezelfde symbolen erop. Daarom is het idd belangrijk verdere informatie daarover tot je te nemen en te vertrouwen op je gevoel/intuitie.

Ja klopt dat je moet luisteren naar dat innerlijke stemmetje en het positieve van iets moet proberen te benadrukken in plaats van het negatieve. Soms echter is dat heel moeilijk, vooral als je steeds tegen hetzelfde 'probleem of obstakel' aan loopt.  :Frown: 

Wel leuk dat je door je in te lezen en in te voelen voor je familie en je vrienden kaarten legt om hun te vertellen wat zij ongeveer kunnen verwachten mbt iets en er meestal gelijk in hebt  :Smile:  Maakt je eigen intuitie en vertrouwens sterker!
Een vriend van mij heeft laatst kaartjes gelegd voor mij, maar daar kwam iets heel anders uit dan in de praktijk nu zo is helaas...misschien moet ik meer geduld hebben of iemand anders vinden die beter is in kaart leggen :Wink: 

Wat een wijsheid allemaal  :Smile:  En je grootmoeder was zigeuner, volgens mijn stamboom stamt mijn familie af van roma's, denk soms dat ik daardoor ook wat temperamentvoller ben  :Wink: 

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo LUUSS, 

Van temperament gesproken dat is wel wat verminderd door de jaren en door de lichamelijke problemen , maar ik ben wel een rustige persoon als het op problemen aankomt ;die los ik op en ook voor andere mensen komen daarvoor graag langs hier om raad ,positieve raad,(nooit iemand op zijn daden veroordelen )maar zij moeten het wel doen . :Wink:  

Wat betreft de informatie die je kreeg vd. kaarten kan het wel zijn dat je er nog niet klaar voor was op het moment dat het zich aandiende en dat het daardoor niets werdt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

de obstakels die altijd maar terug komen zou ik wel dan anders aanpakken of 
jou gedrag veranderen en zien wat erdan gebeurt ; :Confused: grts CELEST :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Celest,

Ja dat temperamentvolle probeer ik ook in toom te houden hoor, bv als ik iets moet doen/regelen terwijl ik boos ofzo ben, dan schuif ik dat wel even verder zodat ik er de rust en tijd er voor kan nemen en dus niet in de problemen kom  :Smile: 

Nou ikzelf was wel klaar voor het advies uit de kaarten, het ging namelijk om school, dat is ook het hele jaar al het obstakel/probleem waar ik tegenaan loop en ik wou weten of het eindelijk goed zou gaan. Door miscommunicaties /loze beloftes/veranderingen aan hun kant heb ik al 3 verschillende keren onnodig deurwaarders achter mijn kont aan gekregen, zou ik het examen wat ik nu de 31ste moet doen al 3x gedaan hebben en zo is er nog wel meer wat aan hun kant fout gaat. Zo heb ik bijvoorbeeld afgelopen maandag weer een verzoek gekregen om gegevens door te geven die ze al 10x van mij gehad hebben en waardoor ze me niet aan konden melden voor het examen, wat zij ook helemaal niet kunnen doen, ik heb mijzelf al aangemeld en van de examencommissie te horen gekregen dat dat goed gegaan is en dat zij de correcte gegevens wel hebben. Dus ik wordt er echt heel moe van, ik moet telkens boeten voor hun fouten en de verschillende takken binnen mijn opleiding communiseren helemaaaal niet met elkaar. Nu maar hopen dat het dit keer wel helemaal goed gaat!

Ik blijf in elk geval dromen, op mijn gevoel/intuitie vertrouwen en dan hoop ik dat het allemaal goed komt, zowel met school als op andere gebieden  :Wink: 

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## Sonrisade

Fijn zo'n topic, ook prettig dat men er voor uit te komen.
@Enna, ik vind je absoluut niet raar, daar ik veel herken of dan zouden we beiden raar moeten zijn en zie ik dat nu even niet... :Smile: ))

Wil gewoon zeggen dat ik het fijn vind herkenning te vinden in je verhaal.


Groetjes,

S.

----------

